

Is Your Search Engine Paying Off? Monitoring Search Conversion Rates - danmccorm
http://blog.constructor.io/2015/08/11/is-your-search-engine-paying-off-3-steps-to-monitoring-search-conversion-rates/

======
materialdesignr
This was really enlightening and I had never heard of constructor.io before
but it seems pretty damn awesome.

------
jjn1056
Amazing how many people just slap a keyword search interface on their site and
call it a day... They'd be better off pointing at Google rather than rolling a
crappy home grown solution.

------
flamingolawnset
Some friends and I have been throwing around an idea like this, but glad to
see someone else is working on it (and doing a better job that I could).

------
squarecog
Good post explaining table stakes for reasoning about whether your site search
works (and measuring whether changes make it work better).

If anyone is interested in having this but not rolling their own,
www.switfype.com (ycombinator 2012) provide a pretty powerful site (and mobile
app, etc) search solution, which includes these kinds of analytics and more
(disclaimer: the founders were my roommates :-)).

~~~
AstroChimpHam
Constructor.io founder here. Swiftype does a great job of being pretty good at
a lot of things. Constructor.io focuses on state-of-the-art in autocomplete.
Looking at one of the websites Swiftype advertises powering like
www.bulbamerica.com, you can see they miss basic misspellings.

Constructor.io, aside from providing typo-tolerance as you type, also
optimizes autocomplete rankings to prioritize results most likely to lead to
conversions, provides search suggestions as well as product suggestions, and
much more.

If you want a pretty good full search solution, use swiftype. If you want to
add the best state-of-the-art autocomplete that's proven to increase
conversions, get in touch with us at constructor.io :)

------
ececconi
I use google to search the site Quora and find that it works much better than
the search that they've built for the site.

